# cucumbers: cut blossom or stem end??



## MullersLaneFarm

Now, I've read on HT forever that one should slice about 1/4" off the BLOSSOM end of a cucumber to help keep it crisp.

Last night on "Good Eats" (Alton Brown), who was making brined, crock pickles; said to slice the STEM end to help keep pickles crisp. 

A.B. said that enzyme is on the STEM end and not the BLOSSOM end.

Well, I already have about 9 quarts of garlic dills put up with the blossom end cut. I'll be marking those jars so I know which ones they are. The rest of the cukes will be cut stem end per A.B.

I still have plenty of 2009 pickles to go through, but I'll report back in a year or so if one is more crisp than the other.

(Oh, I lime my pickles as well)


----------



## judylou

AFAIK everything says cut off the blossom end, that that is the focal point of the enzymes while the stem end is potential bacteria source. Honestly I never worry about it as I cut off both ends.


----------



## Marianne

But if you buy pickles at the store, they have the little stems on many of them. I alwaays heard blossom end, too. Old Alton CAN be mistaken, I suppose.....


----------



## judylou

Check out this source: Pickle Problems - Soft or Slippery Pickles http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/pickleproblems.html

Note where it says: _5. Slice at least 1/16th inch off blossom end of cucumbers and discard._

I think Mr. Brown mis-spoke.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Marianne said:


> Old Alton CAN be mistaken, I suppose.....


:shocked: 

Oh No!! Say it isn't so!



Thanks all! I will continue with the blossom end cut ... or maybey cutting both ends!


----------



## Dandish

AB wrong? Never!  well, maybe...

When you pick them fresh, if you bite it, sometimes one end is very bitter and nasty (I'm thinking that's the blossom end, but not completely sure) - is it bitter for that very same reason (enzymes)?

Edited to add: My very old nice lady neighbor told me that a couple grape leaves in the bottom of the jars of pickles will do them wonders (crisp)- haven't tried it yet, but plan to. Anybody know why that could be?


----------



## 7thswan

I tryed the grape leaf thing once and it didn't work for me. Bu that could have been my issue. I never get crisp pickels. Only my bread and butters come out crispy????


----------



## NickieL

I made pickles last year and they came out nice and crisp. Someone told me to put the cucumbers in ice water for an hour before I pack them and that's what I did.


----------



## 7thswan

Thanks Nickiel, Mom used to do that with bread and butters, I'll try on dills. I don't make too many dills-dh is real picky and only eats Clawson.


----------



## mnn2501

I tried chilling them in ice water this year - supposed to sit 5 more weeks before opening - I'll let y'all know
I cut off both ends - we have so many cukes one extra slice isn't going to me missed.


----------

